# Spring steel rest?



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

I need some help please; I have been using a Mathews HDII (as drop away) rest on my Apex-7 and switched over to a spring steel rest yesterday.

I have been using drop away rests for a couple of years and are very accustomed to them but this Spring steel is a hole new experience for me. I set it up with to the usual standard setting, 13/16th of an inch from the riser and the centre of the shaft cutting the Bugger hole.

I shot a couple of arrows threw paper and keep on getting high tears, I have adjusted the rest but with no noticeable difference. I am using GT Ultra light Pro 400 arrows with a total weight of 335gr and the blade I had on is a 0.010”.I have however also tested it with 2 different thickness blades as well and still no difference. I also shot my X7 Cobalt’s and the same thing with them.

As I said I am a novice with Spring steel’s but is this normal because the arrow has a hole lot more contact with the blade than it had with the Drop away or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

how bad is the high tear? a little high tear is ok....as long as it's consistent.
maybe it's a clearance issue? 
what angle is the blade?
ur nocking point.....dead on 90deg? try 1/8" nock high and start from there....


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

The tear is about 12mm-15mm high,and yes it is consistent.
The blade is @ 37 degrees and the nock is about 1/8th high.

I also thought that it might be a clearance issue,but by the look of things i am sure that there is enough space for the vanes to clear.I will make 100% sure as i think you might be right,makes sense that if the vanes make contant with the rest that there will be a high tear...

Should i maybe try a differant blade angle?


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

Give Dale at Archery Warehouse a call, I'm sure he will have an answer.


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

I am still battling, any suggestions welcome please…

I did change the blade angle to 32 degrees, moved the nocking point up and down, advanced the cam by twisting cables and the other way around and are still getting high tears. If I move back to 20 yards I get a low tear…


----------



## robass1 (Dec 26, 2008)

James , just as a wild flier here , what I once did to eliminate a high tear on my DXT (single cam) was I backed out the bottom limb bolt 1/2 to full turn and that helped , but as I say its a flier .


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Rob,thanks!

I will defenitly try it this afternoon...


----------



## Rick Webb (Apr 13, 2008)

jnwright said:


> I need some help please; I have been using a Mathews HDII (as drop away) rest on my Apex-7 and switched over to a spring steel rest yesterday.
> 
> I have been using drop away rests for a couple of years and are very accustomed to them but this Spring steel is a hole new experience for me. I set it up with to the usual standard setting, 13/16th of an inch from the riser and the centre of the shaft cutting the Bugger hole.
> 
> ...


I got the feeling that your getting contact.Spray the complete arrow with athletes foot spray,and you will see where the arrow leaves the rest.Could be fletching contact,or even back by the nock making cotact with the rest.I shoot a trophy taker drop rest on my apex 7, with great results.


----------

